# Too Late to Scalp?



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

Need to take my Zoysia down.

Is it too late in the year in the Wilmington NC area?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

No. Plenty of season left in NC. Scalp away!


----------



## southernbuckeye (Sep 29, 2019)

Just obliterated my lawn last weekend (down to dirt) and it's already got a green haze back on it. Get busy!


----------



## DoubleBarrel (May 19, 2019)

I have Empire Zoysia in ILM. Got a few trouble spots that I don't have the desire or time to investigate right now. I scalped them both 10 days ago, and they have already grown back to prescalp condition, so I'd say your good to go.


----------



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

Just finished scalping as low as I could go this evening.

My wife thinks I'm crazy and obsessed with the lawn and she is right!


----------



## BermudaBoy (Jun 27, 2019)

Scalped mine yesterday. Took the lawn from 1.75 to .6. I got plenty of stares from neighbors but in two weeks I'll be back to lawn domination as usual.


----------



## Texas_Bermuda (Sep 1, 2018)

Why are people scalping? Leveling?


----------



## BentleyCooper (Jun 15, 2020)

Texas_Bermuda said:


> Why are people scalping? Leveling?


I'm scalping now because I've been lazy as hell this season. let it grow out way too far.


----------



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

Texas_Bermuda said:


> Why are people scalping? Leveling?


I scalped earlier this year but then my Swardman went out of commission and I had to maintain with a manual reel.

I was working it down a bit at a time but finally decided to just scalp it since I missed a mow this week.


----------



## Hoghead22 (Jul 1, 2021)

Texas_Bermuda said:


> Why are people scalping? Leveling?


I'm doing a complete overhaul of my yard. New house this year and the yard has been neglected since it was built. So I've gotta, dethatch, scalp and her some sand in to level it. It's pretty bad


----------



## DATAstrm (Jul 14, 2021)

What's the latest you can scalp? (TX-Houston) I have my first motorized mower coming (Swardman) in early-to-mid August.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

@DATAstrm If your turf is healthy you can certainly scalp in August.


----------



## Texas_Bermuda (Sep 1, 2018)

Man I want to scalp now too!!

Just got a used tru cut and the cut on my palisades zoysia is nice. Want to take it down and sand. Too hot in central Texas (100) to do something like that? Debating whether to scalp/sand OR spray fusillades and go after the residual Bermuda in lawn. Thoughts?


----------



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

Anything I should be doing after scalping?

Water more or less the same?

Keep cutting every other day?

Fertilize?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

You should continue as usual with water, fertilizer, and mowing at the maintenance height.


----------



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

Scalped as low as I could go and keep the blade spinning.

Two days later over half the yard is greening up, amazing!


----------



## Jagermeister (May 18, 2021)

@Redtwin Do you scalp while under regulation? If so, how long does it take to recover?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I've done HOC resets while under regulation and it still recovers in a couple of weeks.


----------



## SirWibin (Jul 29, 2021)

I'm to scared to scalp my Zoysia. haha


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

Jagermeister said:


> @Redtwin Do you scalp while under regulation? If so, how long does it take to recover?


I'm about to reset my 1/2" TIF419 that's under regulation I want to bring it down to .325 before season ends. I'll let you know how it goes but, as most have mentioned, probably 2 weeks. It's crazy the amount of float my GM1000 has this season after a full scalp and level.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I just scalped my TifTuf on a whim this morning. I previously have been maintaining around .355.-.375, and do a so-so job of keeping up with my pgr. Went on vacation and whole pgr helped snd had to bump to .425 and I've been cutting there for a month.

It's getting puffy, grain, and my mower floats around a bunch leaving lines occasionally.

This morning I had some yuck areas while triple mowing to mix up the stripes and grain, and said to hell with it.

.220 scalp- gonna just give it some water tonight snd spray my usual schedule minus the pgr tomorrow.

I'll let all the neighbors have a nicer looking lawn for a few days.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

FATC1TY said:


> I'll let all the neighbors have a nicer looking lawn for a few days.


Yeah, sometimes you have to throw the poor dogs a bone! :lol:

I just sprayed my 419 for spurge and buttonweed and will scalp as soon as I see some damage start to show on the weeds. I just hit 250 GDD today so I will probably scalp in a couple of days down to around .2" from .5" and maintain around .375". As soon as I see a green haze I will start regulating again.


----------



## southernbuckeye (Sep 29, 2019)

Been 14 days since I scalped to the dirt, coming back in nicely.


----------



## Jagermeister (May 18, 2021)

That looks nice...and smooth! I would hate to see how much grass you collected.


----------



## southernbuckeye (Sep 29, 2019)

An epic amount &#128516;


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

southernbuckeye said:


> An epic amount 😄


No doubt. Looking nice.


----------



## Jagermeister (May 18, 2021)

Redtwin said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > I'll let all the neighbors have a nicer looking lawn for a few days.
> ...


@Redtwin I just scalped on Saturday and am due for another PGR app this upcoming Sunday. With very little green showing, should I push the next app out a week or should I just go lighter on TNex?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I would push it out but not a week. A day or two after you start to see some green I would start back up on the PGR.


----------

